# I dropped my booty!



## EvilLeia (Apr 22, 2013)

Therefor I must chew on it!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

same here all the time 
Ollie is moulting so she's dropping feathers all over the place. and Bjorn follows her and plays with them


----------



## EvilLeia (Apr 22, 2013)

ollieandme said:


> same here all the time
> Ollie is moulting so she's dropping feathers all over the place. and Bjorn follows her and plays with them


So funny to watch! Birdie chews on it for a while then he throws it as far as possible.. Makes me laugh everytime! 
If I return it he waddles away with it from me and throws it again.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Hahaha, it's so funny that they love to play with their feathers.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

it's so cute!! Bjorn gets so snarly if i steal his feather booty lol


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

:lol: Hank loves her own feathers to


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Hahaha! Skiddles didn't want a bar of hers when she dropped it last week! Silly kids.


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

Always.  My four battle over who gets to chew the feather, regardless if its their booty or not haha!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

So cute mine are all the same but tweety is the booty stealing master


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Smokey's dropping tail feathers at the moment and Echo LOVES to play with them!

Unfortunately sometimes she tries to play with Smokey's tail feathers while he's still wearing them, which he doesn't approve of!

Love the pic, Birdie is so cute!


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Loopy Lou said:


> Smokey's dropping tail feathers at the moment and Echo LOVES to play with them!
> 
> Unfortunately sometimes she tries to play with Smokey's tail feathers while he's still wearing them, which he doesn't approve of!
> 
> Love the pic, Birdie is so cute!


HAHAHAHA! Thats too cute!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

B loves any feather, actually downy feathers are his favorite, he'll stick them on his head and sing, hey, it looks hot


----------



## ludanmei (Mar 9, 2013)

EvilLeia said:


> So funny to watch! Birdie chews on it for a while then he throws it as far as possible.. Makes me laugh everytime!


mine throws it, too! I don't know why after they nibble at it, they throw it so far, and then when i give it back to them, they continue nibbling on it


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

how precious!

archie loves feathers, if he finds one anywhere (even attached to sadie - much to her dismay!) he will preen it haha.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

lol that is so cute


----------



## EvilLeia (Apr 22, 2013)

ludanmei said:


> mine throws it, too! I don't know why after they nibble at it, they throw it so far, and then when i give it back to them, they continue nibbling on it


Birds are weird...


----------



## EvilLeia (Apr 22, 2013)

dearblythe said:


> how precious!
> 
> archie loves feathers, if he finds one anywhere (even attached to sadie - much to her dismay!) he will preen it haha.


Haha, aaaaw. Poor Sadie!


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

That's funny, mine all fight over feathers.
As I was reading this Baby Cheerio got his tail stuck and pulled the feathers out, now everyone is fighting over the lost feathers.


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

Came in handy one day when Kona had a crash and knocked out a tail feather. I gave it to him to hold so I could look for any bloody feathers on his butt, and as long as he could hold his own feather he was ok with what I was doing. Like a security blanket thing I guess.
Hubby picks up the flufs and puts them on their heads cuz he thinks that is so cute. Which it is. Wish I could get a picture though.... :/


----------



## EvilLeia (Apr 22, 2013)

flippityjib said:


> Came in handy one day when Kona had a crash and knocked out a tail feather. I gave it to him to hold so I could look for any bloody feathers on his butt, and as long as he could hold his own feather he was ok with what I was doing. Like a security blanket thing I guess.
> Hubby picks up the flufs and puts them on their heads cuz he thinks that is so cute. Which it is. Wish I could get a picture though.... :/


Aaw, Birdie got a fluff stuck in his crest earlier today. I couldn't help laughing at him.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

My little monsters are molting like crazy. Caught them chewing on someone's tail feather yesterday! Usually my guys ignore the feathers, but every once in a while it's a toy that deserves to be nibbled!


----------

